# SIGMA SPORT Bike Marathon Neustadt/W.



## Haardt (2. August 2006)

Ist jemand mal in den letzten Tagen nach den Regenfällen die Strecke gefahren?
Falls ja, wie siehts denn aus, gerade auf den steinigen und wurzeligen Abfahrten?

Ich bin die ertse Hälfte vor ca. einer Woche gefahren nach der großen Dürre. Da waren einige Stellen (zB die steile enge Abfahrt ins Gimmeldinger Tal) stark ausgefahren. Reines Rutschen. Aber das dürfte sich jetzt ja geändert haben.


----------



## mspf (2. August 2006)

Hallo!
Habe gerade die Strecke abgefahren. Sie ist übrigens schon komplett ausgeschildert!

Die Strecke ist eigentlich gut fahrbar (ganz im Gegensatz zum Marathon vom letzten Jahr). Der Sand ist zwar teilweise noch leicht feucht, und ich habe auch noch die eine oder andere Pfütze gesehen aber größte Streckenteil ist trocken (dank des Sandbodens) und rutschig war es eigentlich nicht.
Nach wie vor ist es aber eine technisch anspruchsvolle Runde, insbesondere das letzte Steilstück (nach dem großen querliegenden rot-weißen Stein) ins Gimmeldinger Tal und dann noch die Abfahrt oberhalb der Burg (letztere auf ca. 50 m Länge für mich absolut nicht fahrbar).

Falls es die nächsten Tage wieder regnet, siehts natürlich ganz anders aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (2. August 2006)

jetzt gibts doch noch n fred über den neustadt- mara!
bin am sonntag gefahren, ich finde gerade die "flachpassagen" über die waldwege viel angenehmer als letztes jahr, sind nicht mehr so schlaglochübersät. 
der sandboden dort saugt die feuchtigkeit rasch auf, nur wenns regnet, geht was wieder sehr aufs material.... mind. n satz bremsbeläge...



			
				mspf schrieb:
			
		

> das letzte Steilstück (nach dem großen querliegenden rot-weißen Stein) ins Gimmeldinger Tal und dann noch die Abfahrt oberhalb der Burg (letztere auf ca. 50 m Länge für mich absolut nicht fahrbar).


hab ich letztes jahr auch gedacht. ich empfehle dir mal n paar touren im herbst / winter mit den leuten aus der pfalz (z.b. kajaker oder andreas2905), die zeigen dir dann, wie man auch die schlimmsten stellen runter kommt. 
nach der 3. verpflegungsstelle kommen nochmal sehr steile 7m.... für mich mit dem rad sicherer als zu fuss...

die einzige stelle, die ich bergab  schiebe ist die treppe oberhalb der burg, habs am sonntag 2x gefahren und jedes mal mit dem kettenblatt aufgesessen- das ht ist einfach zu niedrig!

egal- die rennen werden eh bergauf gewonnen! wünsche allen teilnehmer viel spass und gutes ankommen!


----------



## Haardt (3. August 2006)

Ich seh schon, es gibt wohl wenige die bergab soviel schieben/tragen werden wie ich  
Für mich (als eigentlichen Rennradfahrer und daher technisch nicht so Geübten) gibts folgende Tragestellen:
- Abfahrt ins Geimmeldinger Tal (nur die letzten 20 Meter ds steilen Teils)
- Evtl. Einstige in die Abfahrt Richtung Taubenwäscherteichhütte (eng und stufig, und letzte Woche lag viel Schnitt von der Fortsarbeiten im Weg)
- Abfahrt zur Wolfsburg (weiß noch nicht genau, wo die Strecke lang geht; da gibts ein paar Alternativen)
- Einstieg zur Abfahrt Richtung Nonnental (steil, loser Untergrund, große Steine; ich denke das sind die 7 Meter die Du meinst, hädbänger)

Und wäre ich nicht in Neustadt zu Hause, gäbs bestimmt noch einige weitere Stellen (zB Waldeinfahrt kurz nach dem Sportplatz,Treppe oberhalb vom Steinbruch). Aber ich denke, das kostet mich insgesamt vielleicht 30-50 Sekunden. Hol ich bergauf wieder raus  
Ich bin gestern die Runde gefahren ab Taubenwäscherteichhütte (wobei ich nicht weiß wo diese hütte denn wirklich ist). Vom Untergrund ideal! Die leichte Restfeuchtigkeit gibt dem Sand etwas Bindung. Nur einige Wurzeln waren noch etwas zu "saftig". Die Ausschilderung ist noch intakt, es waren auch 2 Motorradfahrer vom Veranstalter zu Streckenkontrolle unterwegs.


----------



## easymtbiker (3. August 2006)

wie? du wohnst in der geilsten mtb- gegend, die ich kenne und fährst nur rr? das musst du schleunigst ändern!  ne, mal ernst: fahr mal mit den neustädter freeridern mit, da lernst du einiges bezüglich bergabfahren. 

keine angst, du wirst nicht der einzige sein, der schiebt. fährst du mittelstrecke? wird am anfang n stau-dauergeschiebe werden.

lesen hier eigentlich auch veranstalter mit? gibts dieses jahr duschen? 

ne, ich  will ja nich mehr so viel meckern, eher mich jetzt schon bei den vielen freiwilligen helfern bedanken, die den mara möglich machen  

nachtrag: shit, regen wahrscheinlich. da fährt man dann wieder marterial für mind. 100 euro kaputt. hat mir jemand n tipp, was gegen am mittlerem kettenblatt hochziehende ketten hilft?


----------



## BaSiS (4. August 2006)

> lesen hier eigentlich auch veranstalter mit? gibts dieses jahr duschen?


also habe mit'm Veranstalter nix zu tun , aber es gab immer mind. 2 Duschen
(warm!!! auch Langdistanzler)
einmal beim Camping (nur 3-4 Duschen) , Grundschule oder so
und einmal draussen im Schulzentrum (Berufsschule etc. glaube ich) dort gibt's viele




> nachtrag: shit, regen wahrscheinlich. da fährt man dann wieder marterial für mind. 100 euro kaputt. hat mir jemand n tipp, was gegen am mittlerem kettenblatt hochziehende ketten hilft?


was is'n das ?
fahr auf der Scheibe dann hast keine Probleme !


----------



## Haardt (4. August 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> wie? du wohnst in der geilsten mtb- gegend, die ich kenne und fährst nur rr? das musst du schleunigst ändern!  ne, mal ernst: fahr mal mit den neustädter freeridern mit, da lernst du einiges bezüglich bergabfahren.
> 
> keine angst, du wirst nicht der einzige sein, der schiebt. fährst du mittelstrecke? wird am anfang n stau-dauergeschiebe werden.
> 
> ...



Die besten Mountainbiker der Welt trainieren fast nur auf dem Rennrad. Bergauf kann ich das auch hervorragend umsetzen. Nur bergab sollte ich etwas mehr Technik auf dem Bike trainieren. Dummerweise ist mein Trainingspartner genauso unbeholfen wie ich; aber dafür weitaus risikobereiter  Mit den Freeridern hast Du vermutlich recht. Nur ehrlich gesagt: die meisten fahren mir zu langsam bergauf...  

Ich denke am Anfang muß man schauen, dass man gleich weit vorne ist. Sonst hängt man vermutlich bis nach Gimmeldingen fest (da gehts dann ja recht lang auf breiten Weg steil bergauf; time to kick ass...).

Gibts dieses Jahr an den Verpflegungen ganze Flaschen, weiß das jemand? Wäre ja schon praktisch. Und zu Regen: sieht ganz so aus. Wobei er in den letzten Tagen hier immer erst nachmittags kam. 
Aber 100 EUR? Schlimmstenfalls neue Bremsbelege udn eine neue Kette, oder? Und ein paar Stunden im Keller mit dem Putzlappen.

P.S.: Mein benutzerbild entstand nach dem total verregneten Gäsbockmarathon in Lambrechjt 2005. Das war mal ein Bremsbelag. Durch bis auf die Trägerplatte. Mud sucks!


----------



## easymtbiker (4. August 2006)

ja, du hast recht, wenn ich nächstes jahr wieder trainiere, werde ich 60% rr fahren! und rennen gewinnt man bergauf, aber gutes bergabfahren bedeutet bei mir spass und hauptsächlich, dass ich mich sicherer fühle und schon lange nicht mehr gestürzt bin.

fr- touren in neustadt: klar, bergauf muss man warten, aber im winter muss man ja nich streng nach trainingsplan fahren. wir können auch mal fahren, mal schaun, wer dann oben auf wen warten muss 

wechselflaschen in neustadt: gehe ich von aus!
duschen: ich weiss nicht, ob es in der grundschule letztes jahr 1 oder 2 duschen waren.....


----------



## kastel67 (6. August 2006)

Moin,

Glückwunsch!!! Diesmal hat, soweit ich beurteilen kann, die Orga geklappt. Genug Flaschen an der Verpflegung. Ausreichen Duschen. Besonders gut gefallen hat mir die Idee mit den gemischten Duschen. Weil die Duschen nicht gekennzeichnet waren hat sich das Publikum etwas gemischt!  Die Strecke war wie immer über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Wohl eine der schönsten Marathonstrecken überhaupt.
Vielleicht für die Autofahrer die nach Neustadt rein kommen etwas besser die Wege zu den Parkplätzen etc. ausschildern.

Gruß k67


----------



## drivingghost (6. August 2006)

Die Ausschilderung für die Parkplätze und wie man zum Rennen kommt fand ich perfekt. 
Zu den Duschen: Am Gymnasium gab es genug
Der Weg zu den Duschen: die Abkürzung wurde von der bösen Polizistin nicht genehmigt. Und Polizisten sowie Polizistinnen reagieren übrigens nicht bse darauf wenn man sie duzt.
Zu den Zuschauern: Wenig. Stimmung haben sie nicht gemacht
Zur Strecke: Hat für alles entschädigt. Richtig geil.
Zur Verpflegung: Es gab Flaschen. Sehr gut.
Zielverpflegung: Top.
Die Nudeln: matschig, igitt.
Zu meinem Rad: Hat ohne zu Murren alles mitgemacht.
Zu mir: Schon am ersten Anstieg haben mir die Beine gebrannt. Und das blieb so, bis ich durchs Ziel gefahren bin. Mein Rücken schmerzte, mein rechter Ellenbochen auch und meine Kapselprellung an der linken Hand hat sich von Anfang an gleich zu Wort gemeldet. Mein Puls war nicht gut, ich habe mich durchweg miserabel gefühlt. So schlecht ging es mir schon ewig nicht mehr.
Immerhin bin ich nicht gestürzt.


----------



## Levty (6. August 2006)

Naja, gelegt hat es mich nur zu oft. Nur in der zweiten Runde weil ich einfach kaputt war und nicht mehr klar denken konnte, bin jedoch die schwierigsten Abfahrten noch runtergekommen.
Ende erster Runde gings los mit Krämpfen und sonstiger Scheìsse.
Aber der Mara war echt geil. Strecken, Verpflegung, alles top. Nur was mich aufregt: *MEINE LAMPE GEHT NICHT!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (6. August 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur was mich aufregt: *MEINE LAMPE GEHT NICHT!!!*


 kann doch nich so schwierig sein:
1. batterien einlegen
2. einschalten!
  
also bei mir liefs sehr gut, war richtig zufrieden! die erste runde hab ich zuviel gas gegeben, wollte aber nicht, dass mich dominik oder drivingghost überholt- was mir auch gelungen ist. musste dafür dann beginn der 2. runde büssen, die erste hälfte gemütlich gefahren und da schon krämpfe gehabt. zum schluss gings wieder und bin mit meiner zeit zufrieden und auch darüber, das ich überhaupt angekommen bin (nich nach km 40 aufhören müssen wie letztes jahr)
keinen sturz- obwohl ich bei den technischen abfahrten teilweise wie die sau gefahren bin. komisch, an den schnellen schotterabfahrten werd ich dafür immer überholt..... wie auch bergauf 

der mara war klasse und viel anstrengender als die 2300hm es zuerst vermuten lassen. gerade bis zum weinbiet- gipfel hat man eingentich keine zusammenhängende minute zum ausruhen

danke nochmal an veranstalter und die vielen freiwilligen helfer, war pima organisiert! lediglich die vielen mottorräder in der ersten runde fand ich nervig, dachte teilweise, dass da parallel n enduro- rennen statfindet


edit:  @haardt: was für ne strecke bist du gefahren und was für´n platz?


----------



## Giant_Team (6. August 2006)

Beim Team Best-Bike-Parts liefs in Neustadt auch richtig gut.
Gestern beim City Sprint einmal Gesamtplatz 4 und bei den Hobbyfahrern Platz 2.
Das war dann nur zum warmfahren. 
Heute haben wir dann beim Marathon richtig Gas gegeben. Auf der Langdistanz erreichten wir Gesamtplatz 5 und 8 (war  bei den Hobbyfahren der 2. Platz)
Auerdem sartetet noch ein Fahrer auf der Mitteldistanz, wurde dort gesamt 10. und in der Hobbyklasse 4.


----------



## BaSiS (7. August 2006)

> Zur Verpflegung: Es gab Flaschen. Sehr gut


naja vor manchen Abfahrten könnten die noch nen Schnaps ausschenken !


----------



## Haardt (7. August 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> edit:  @haardt: was für ne strecke bist du gefahren und was für´n platz?



Ich bin die Mitteldistanz gefahren. 2x die gleich Runde is nix für mich, Kopf-Problem  
Lief von Anfang an super. Stand zwar dann doch zu weit hinten in der Startaufstellung, dementsprechend steckte man quasi bis zur ersten langen Auffahrt vom Gimmeldinger Tal mehr oder weniger fest. Aber dann hats sichs ja schon entzerrt. Dann kam eh mein Teil, weil ich bei 1,90m Körpergröße eher der Drücker bin, als die filligrane Bergziege. Nach 20km (auf der Singletrailabfahrt zum kurzen Asphaltstück) hat sich dann erfreulicherweise die Schraube gelockert, die am Schaltwerk den Schaltzug hält (sorry, aber Ghost-Räder sind scheinbar werkseitig miserabel montiert!!!). Folge: Kette fällt aufs kleinste Ritzel und bleibt dort  ! Werkzeug hatte ich logisch nicht dabei (ist ja keine Kaffeefahrt  ). Also den nächsten Anstieg mit 22-11 hoch. Dann die Feuerwehr-Streckenposten nach einem Inbus gefragt. Die hatten in ihrem Feuerwehrwagen tatsächlich keinen  !!! Aber ein Schweizer Offiziersmesser. Ich - McGyver - konnte mir damit immerhin die Sache so basteln, dass die 4 kleinsten Ritzel wieder liefen. So gings dann zumindest mehr schlecht als recht hoch bis zum Weinbiet. Und da gabs nen Inbus (Danke an den netten Streckenposten). Danach war natürlich die Motivation weg, da die Zeit eh ruiniert war. Bin dann etwas relaxter (soweit das auf dieser Strecke geht; Durchschnittspuls war trotzdem 171) den Rest gefahren. 
Bin mit meiner Form von gestern sehr zufrieden, mit der Zeit von ca. 3:07:00 nicht. Ohne den Defekt wärs sub 3 Stunden gewesen; und dann muß ich noch an meinem Downhill-Handicap arbeiten. Da verlier ich auf so einer Strecke auch ca. 5 - 10 Minuten auf die dies können.

Schelcht finde ich, dass Kurz- und Mittelstrecke an der Auffahrt zum Weinbiet zusammenlaufen. Die Kurzstreckler auf die man dort trifft, sind bedeutend langsamer. Und Überholen ist bis man auf die Straße zum Weinbiet kommt quasi unmöglich. Da sollte man sich für nächstes Jahr was anderes ausdenken.

Auch nicht so toll finde ich die Abfahrt zur Wolfsburg. Klar - für mich technisch zu anspruchsvoll. Aber vor allem auch sehr umweltunfreundlich. Die vielen Wurzeln dort waren ja dermaßen beschädigt durch das drüberlaufen und fahren der Teilnehmer -  da braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn es mal wieder Kritik an den Mountainbikern gibt.
Noch ein Kritikpunkt: warum ist der Veranstalter nicht in der Lage zu verhindern, dass kurz vor dem Start Fahrer sich einfach von vorne in die Startaufstellung stellen? Gemotze darüber gabs viel, unternommen hat keiner was. Die Ansage war ganz klar: von hinten in die Startaufstellung fahren. Wer meint Sonderrechte zu haben sollte einfach disqualifiziert werden. fertig. Unsportlichkeit schon vor dem Start gehört nicht zu so einer Veranstaltung! 

Ansonsten natürlich eine super-Strecke (auch wen man sie veilleicht von Jahr zu Jahr etwas variieren sollte), Verpflegung klappte gut (auch wenn bei C keine Flaschen angereicht wurden).


----------



## Levty (7. August 2006)

Haardt schrieb:
			
		

> (auch wenn bei C keine Flaschen angereicht wurden).



Doch. Mir wurde Cola in die Hand gedrückt 
Zuerst hab ichs garnicht gewusst, denk mir das ist was mit Kirschgeschmak, *freu*, machs mit den Zähnen auf, schießt mir die die ganze Kohlensäure durch die Nase. Naja, hat mich wenigstens aufgeweckt 

Geht bei dir die Lampe, Haardt?
Ich weiß net ob ich bei Sigma anrufen sollte...


----------



## Haardt (7. August 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Geht bei dir die Lampe, Haardt?
> Ich weiß net ob ich bei Sigma anrufen sollte...



Keine Ahnung; hatte noch keinen Grund sie auszuprobieren Nach der nächsten Sonnenfinternis kann ichs Dir sagen. Oder ich probier sie heut abend mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (7. August 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Geht bei dir die Lampe, Haardt?
> Ich weiß net ob ich bei Sigma anrufen sollte...


Wer Lampen testen wollte, hätte bei einem anderen Rennen starten müssen. Aber das war halt drei Stunden vor dem Startschuss in NW fertig.


Kelme - meine Lampe funzt (ist aber auch keine SIGMA)


----------



## Levty (7. August 2006)

Pff, SIS, wer braucht sowas 

Ne, ich will jetzt meine Lampe. Hmpf...


----------



## easymtbiker (7. August 2006)

Haardt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin die Mitteldistanz gefahren. 2x die gleich Runde is nix für mich, Kopf-Problem


hab kurz vor der strecken teilung die ersten krämpfe bekommen und jeden beneidet, der nur noch runter rollen musste...

dein defekt: ich vermute, 90% aller defekte unterwegs resultieren aus nicht richig angezogenen schrauben und 90% davon sind montagefehler aus fabrik oder werkstatt! meine erfahrung daraus ist: grundsätzich lass ich nur jemanden ans bike, bei dem ich weiss, dass er alles 100% korrekt macht  >> mich!

sorry, es gibt halt nen unterschied zwischen "ich arbeite in bike- werkstatt/ fabrik" und "ich kenne mich mit technik richtig gut aus"



			
				Haardt schrieb:
			
		

> Schelcht finde ich, dass Kurz- und Mittelstrecke an der Auffahrt zum Weinbiet zusammenlaufen. Die Kurzstreckler auf die man dort trifft, sind bedeutend langsamer. Und Überholen ist bis man auf die Straße zum Weinbiet kommt quasi unmöglich. Da sollte man sich für nächstes Jahr was anderes ausdenken.


naja, ist jedes jahr das gleiche: ich hab  das führungstrio bei der streckenzusammenführung den richtigen weg gezeigt, sonst wären die zu früh ins tal gerollt!


			
				Haardt schrieb:
			
		

> Auch nicht so toll finde ich die Abfahrt zur Wolfsburg. Klar - für mich technisch zu anspruchsvoll. Aber vor allem auch sehr umweltunfreundlich. Die vielen Wurzeln dort waren ja dermaßen beschädigt durch das drüberlaufen und fahren der Teilnehmer -  da braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn es mal wieder Kritik an den Mountainbikern gibt.


über fahrtechnik diskutiern wir ja in einem anderem forum weiter. nur soviel: fahr mal die tac mit, danach kommt dir alles im mittelgebirge so lächerlich vor.
klar, vor 2 jahren hab ich auch so gedacht wie du, aber lässt sich alles lernen.

und umwelt und so.... im winter wurde z.b. auf dem hohem loog ca. 2hektar wald umgepflügt und 5 tiefe schneissen den berg runter gefräst- wegen waldarbeiten! sah echt krass aus. im gegensatz dazu hab ich echt n problem mir n schlechtes gewissen einzureden bei ner strecke, die es auch schon hunderte jahre vor dem mtb gab und damals auch schon so ausgesehen hat. ich denke, wir mtb-ler sollten uns diesen blöden "mtb=naturzerstörer"- schuh nicht anziehen!



			
				Haardt schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein Kritikpunkt: warum ist der Veranstalter nicht in der Lage zu verhindern, dass kurz vor dem Start Fahrer sich einfach von vorne in die Startaufstellung stellen?


ja, ärgerlich, aber wie schon gesagt, fahr mal die tac mit und erlebe jeden morgen, wie sich die frühaufsteher ganz nach vorne reinstellen. ey, wir haben jeden tag mind. 100 teams gleich nach dem start überholt!

oder fahr langstrecke, ich kann mich nicht über stau oder so beklagen!


----------



## bikehumanumest (7. August 2006)

Haardt schrieb:
			
		

> Nach 20km (auf der Singletrailabfahrt zum kurzen Asphaltstück) hat sich dann erfreulicherweise die Schraube gelockert, die am Schaltwerk den Schaltzug hält (sorry, aber Ghost-Räder sind scheinbar werkseitig miserabel montiert!!!).
> Werkzeug hatte ich logisch nicht dabei (ist ja keine Kaffeefahrt  ).



sorry wenn das jetzt hart rüberkommt aber dazu sag ich nur "typischer anfängerfehler" oder detaillierter : wenn ich schon zu faul bin vor dem rennen *alle* schrauben höchstpersönlich zu kontrollieren und die sattelposition exakt zu vermessen - muß ich wenigstens ein werkzeug mitnehmen bzw. beide fehler auf einmal gehören fast bestraft ...

joe
ps: hab den anfängerfehler übrigens selbst auch schon gemacht...


----------



## Haardt (8. August 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> sorry wenn das jetzt hart rüberkommt aber dazu sag ich nur "typischer anfängerfehler" oder detaillierter : wenn ich schon zu faul bin vor dem rennen *alle* schrauben höchstpersönlich zu kontrollieren und die sattelposition exakt zu vermessen - muß ich wenigstens ein werkzeug mitnehmen bzw. beide fehler auf einmal gehören fast bestraft ...
> 
> joe
> ps: hab den anfängerfehler übrigens selbst auch schon gemacht...



Ich weiß ja nicht wie lange Du schon aktiv Rad fährst. Aber ich mach das seit 15 Jahren Wettkampfmäßig. Und das genannte Problem hab ich bei 9 Wettkampfrädern die ich in der Zeit gefahren bin noch nie gehabt. Von einem Anfängerfehler kann man also nicht reden. Eher von einem Sonntagsmonteur, auf dem ich in diesem fall gestoßen bin. Und das Rad kam direkt von Ghost, nicht von einem Händler. Das hat also einer montiert, der das den ganzen Tag macht und nicht zum ersten mal. Klar ist man irgendwo an allem selber Schuld, was am Rad nicht funktioniert. Aber ziehst Du an Deinem Auto, wenn Du es neu gekauft hast alle Schrauben nach? Das ist genau das selbe, nur das eine lockere Schraube am Auto Dein Leben kosten kann.
Viele Dank also für den Oberlehrer-haften Tipp, und postewendend zurück!  

P.S.: Werkzeug auf nem Rennen mitnehmen. Geil!  Die Leute geben ein Heidengeld aus um 20 Gramm amRad zu sparen, und dann stecken sie sich nen halben Werkzeugkasten in die Satteltasche. Klar hät ich in meinem konkreten Fall mit einem Werkzeug jede Meneg Zeit gespart. Aber: No risk no fun.


----------



## arina (8. August 2006)

Hallo,
Zu Eurer Schraubendiskussion: der Reparaturservice Weigenand hat endlich das Quietschen meiner Voderrad-Bremsscheibe behoben (was mein Händler in KL nicht fertiggebracht hat).  Und auch noch ein paar andere Schrauben angezogen. Hatte dann das gute Gefühl: jetzt kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen. 
Weiß übrigens jemand von Euch, was aus Karl Platt geworden ist. Der wollte doch mindestens 2. werden.
Gruß
Arina


----------



## BaSiS (8. August 2006)

> P.S.: Werkzeug auf nem Rennen mitnehmen. Geil!  Die Leute geben ein Heidengeld aus um 20 Gramm amRad zu sparen, und dann stecken sie sich nen halben Werkzeugkasten in die Satteltasche. Klar hät ich in meinem konkreten Fall mit einem Werkzeug jede Meneg Zeit gespart. Aber: No risk no fun.



na dann bist Du ja jetzt schlauer !
aber ich kann mich nur anschliessen : 
Du fährst , also zieh auch die Schrauben an Deinem Arbeitsgerät an 
und MTBler ohne Werkzeug werden eben bestraft (naja ich hätte nen Innenlagerschlüssel gebrauchen könne, den ich leider doch nicht hatte) aber gut

Karl Platt hatte irgendein Materialproblem , habe nicht so genau mitbekommen was ( und war vermutlich doch noch'n bisschen breit und ist dann raus)


----------



## kastel67 (8. August 2006)

Haardt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja nicht wie lange Du schon aktiv Rad fährst. Aber ich mach das seit 15 Jahren Wettkampfmäßig. Und das genannte Problem hab ich bei 9 Wettkampfrädern die ich in der Zeit gefahren bin noch nie gehabt. Von einem Anfängerfehler kann man also nicht reden. Eher von einem Sonntagsmonteur, auf dem ich in diesem fall gestoßen bin. Und das Rad kam direkt von Ghost, nicht von einem Händler. Das hat also einer montiert, der das den ganzen Tag macht und nicht zum ersten mal. Klar ist man irgendwo an allem selber Schuld, was am Rad nicht funktioniert. Aber ziehst Du an Deinem Auto, wenn Du es neu gekauft hast alle Schrauben nach? Das ist genau das selbe, nur das eine lockere Schraube am Auto Dein Leben kosten kann.
> Viele Dank also für den Oberlehrer-haften Tipp, und postewendend zurück!
> 
> P.S.: Werkzeug auf nem Rennen mitnehmen. Geil!  Die Leute geben ein Heidengeld aus um 20 Gramm amRad zu sparen, und dann stecken sie sich nen halben Werkzeugkasten in die Satteltasche. Klar hät ich in meinem konkreten Fall mit einem Werkzeug jede Meneg Zeit gespart. Aber: No risk no fun.



Moin,

jetzt bekomm Dich mal wieder ein. Schön das Du seit 15 Jahren wettkampfmäßig MTB fährst   Aber soviel interesse an der Technik dass man zuhause im stillen Kämmerlein mal alle Schrauben überprüft sollte man schon haben. Nicht nachher das eigene Unvermögen auf einen Monteur abschieben der für 8.- Euro die Stunde Räder zusammenbaut. Mein Werkzeug bestehend auf einem Inbus/Schlitz/Kreuz-Universaldingsbums, Kettennieter und 2 Reifenhebern wiegt zusammen 148 Gramm und wird vom Gewicht her wohl nicht rennentscheidend sein. Für den Defekt hätte es gereicht.

Wie Du so schön sagst: "No risk, No fun!" Aber nachher jammern und die Schuld bei anderen suchen.

Gruß k67


----------



## Haardt (8. August 2006)

kastel67 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> jetzt bekomm Dich mal wieder ein. Schön das Du seit 15 Jahren wettkampfmäßig MTB fährst   Aber soviel interesse an der Technik dass man zuhause im stillen Kämmerlein mal alle Schrauben überprüft sollte man schon haben. Nicht nachher das eigene Unvermögen auf einen Monteur abschieben der für 8.- Euro die Stunde Räder zusammenbaut. Mein Werkzeug bestehend auf einem Inbus/Schlitz/Kreuz-Universaldingsbums, Kettennieter und 2 Reifenhebern wiegt zusammen 148 Gramm und wird vom Gewicht her wohl nicht rennentscheidend sein. Für den Defekt hätte es gereicht.
> 
> ...



Hab echt keinen Bock auf Diskussionen, in welchem Zustand ein Rad ausgeliefert werden sollte (oder muß). Wer meint, dass es ok ist, das ein Rad mit lockeren Schrauben ausgeliefert wird, der kann gleich im Baumarkt kaufen. Oder der Hersteller solls gleich in Einzelteilen liefern, dafür aber 10% günstiger.

Und wie gesagt: wenn Dir bei Deinem Auto bei Tempo 150 die Antriebsachse wegfliegt weil ein Monteur, der 8 EUR die Stunde verdient (es sei denn Dein Auto wird in fernost produziert, da verdient er 1,50 EUR) eine Schrauibe nicht festgezogen hat, und Du vor nen Baum donnerst, dann suchst Du (oder Deine Hinterbliebenen) garantiert auch die Schuld beim Hersteller. Oder liege ich da falsch???

Dass ich es besser vorher gecheckt hätte ist klar. Und dem Monteur gehts am Arsch vorbei, ob ich jetzt Ärger mit der Schaltung hatte oder nicht. Aber dennoch sollte man davon ausgehen müssen, dass ein nicht ganz billiges Rad in fahrbereiten Zustand ausgeliefert wird.

P.S.: Wo hab ich geschrieben, dass ich seit 15 Jahren Wettkampfmäßig MTB fahre???


----------



## Haardt (8. August 2006)

arina schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Weiß übrigens jemand von Euch, was aus Karl Platt geworden ist. Der wollte doch mindestens 2. werden.
> Gruß
> Arina



Ist doch zweiter geworden. Zweitbester Fahrer vom Team Rocky Mountain Bussines Objects ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (8. August 2006)

Haardt schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist genau das selbe, nur das eine lockere Schraube am Auto Dein Leben kosten kann.



auch da muß ich dich enttäuschen...ich gehöre auch zu den oberlehrer typen, die ab und an die reifen und die befestigungsschrauben derselben an meinem auto checken bevor ich losfahre...

am bike finde ich es aber fast noch wichtiger, denn eine lockere vorderbremsenbefestigungsschraube,die sich löst und das vorderrad blockiert kann dich ebenfalls vom leben zum tod befördern...denn da gibt es nicht mal einen airback um eigene oder fremde fehler auszubügeln...

und nicht so arg aufregen am frühen morgen-das gibt magengeschwüre...

joe


----------



## Haardt (8. August 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> auch da muß ich dich enttäuschen...ich gehöre auch zu den oberlehrer typen, die ab und an die reifen und die befestigungsschrauben derselben an meinem auto checken bevor ich losfahre...
> 
> am bike finde ich es aber fast noch wichtiger, denn eine lockere vorderbremsenbefestigungsschraube,die sich löst und das vorderrad blockiert kann dich ebenfalls vom leben zum tod befördern...denn da gibt es nicht mal einen airback um eigene oder fremde fehler auszubügeln...
> 
> ...



Wir reden ja nicht von den Reifen (Oberlehrermodus an: Reifen werden auch beim AUto aufgezogen und nicht mit Schrauben befestigt. Die Räder werden mit Schruaben befestigt. Oberlehrer-Modus aus). Logischerweise schau ich beim Einbau derselben beim Fahrrad auch jedesmal, ob die fest sitzen.
Aber hast Du mal die Bremsenbefestigunsgschraube an Deinem Auto gecheckt???


----------



## BaSiS (8. August 2006)

so, so 
also das muss jetz einfach sein :
wenn Du früher mal in Neustadt dabei gewesen wärst hätt'ste dies hier dabei :







aber lassen wir's 
kennt jemand Photo Freunde , die zumindest die erste Runde rumgesprungen sind , also nicht die von fotofactory , sondern die Privatiers ?


----------



## Haardt (8. August 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:
			
		

> so, so
> also das muss jetz einfach sein :
> wenn Du früher mal in Neustadt dabei gewesen wärst hätt'ste dies hier dabei :



Genau. Und nächstes Jahr fahern wir alle mit Stirnlaber, oer was?


----------



## kastel67 (8. August 2006)

Haardt schrieb:
			
		

> Genau. Und nächstes Jahr fahern wir alle mit Stirnlaber, oer was?



Moin,

hoffentlich bist Du im alltäglichen Leben nicht genau so äähhh "schwierig" sonst muss Dein Umfeld ein gesundes Nervenkostüm haben.    

Gruß k67


----------



## easymtbiker (8. August 2006)

naja, da hab ich hier aber weitaus schwierigere typen kennen gelernt.....

muss man jetzt jedes jahr das päsent vom vorjahr mitnehmen? hätte ich das schloss mitnehmen sollen?  

@ kastel: was hast du für n multitool?

ach ja, zurück zur neuraddiskussion: ja, bei nem rad weit über 1000 euro sollte bei auslieferung alles in ordnung sein und sehr ärgerlich, wenn das nicht so ist.
 meine erfahrung hat mich aber gelehrt, dass man am besten selber nochmal alles überprüft. genauso wenn das rad aus der "profi"- werkstatt kommt.....


----------



## kastel67 (8. August 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> naja, da hab ich hier aber weitaus schwierigere typen kennen gelernt.....
> 
> muss man jetzt jedes jahr das päsent vom vorjahr mitnehmen? hätte ich das schloss mitnehmen sollen?
> 
> ...



Moin,

das:

Park Tool MT-1 Multi Tool 
Robustes, 40g leichtes Tool aus Werkzeugstahl mit Innensechskant in 3/4/5/6/8, Schraubendreher, Ringschlüssel in 8/9/10.
unverbindliche Preisempfehlung des Herstellers: 9,95 Euro

und das:

Park Tool T-5 C Mini Kettennieter 
Zur Montage und Demontage von allen Fahrradketten, mit der Aufnahme zur Lockerung fester Kettenglieder.
unverbindliche Preisempfehlung des Herstellers: 21,95 Euro 	 
Werkstattausführung in Mitnahmegröße, nur 77 Gramm !!!
  16,90  	Euro

und das: aber nur zwei von den Hebern
Park Tool TR-1 Reifenheber & selbstkl. Flicken 
Was hilft der beste Flicken, wenn man den Schlauch nicht von der Felge bekommt ? Set, bestehend aus 6 selbstklebenden Flicken GP-2 und 3 Reifenhebern TL-1.
unverbindliche Preisempfehlung des Herstellers: 6,95 Euro 	

5,99  	Euro

Leichter geht es dann nicht mehr. Wenn mehr defekt ist, ist eh Aufgabe angesagt.

Gruß k67


----------



## Haardt (9. August 2006)

kastel67 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> das:
> 
> ...



Also eine gerissene Kette oder Platten, die mit meinen 2 mitgeführten Ersatzschläuchen nicht zu behebn sind, sind für mich definitiv Grund genug auszusteigen. Nach 2 Platten ist eh kein Blumentopf mehr zu gewinnen. Daher halte ich den Kettennieter und die Flicken für überflüssiges Werkzeug. Anders sähe das lediglich bei einem Mehretappen-Rennen aus.

Und nebenbei: wenn Leute, die davon ausgehen, dass die von ihnen gekaufte Ware in einwandfrei funktionstüchtigem Zustand ausgeliefert wird von Leuten wie Dir deswegen als "äähh schwierig" bezeichent werden, dann brauchst Du Dich nicht wundern, wenn Dir bald jeder nur noch Schrott andreht.
Ich würde mich nicht als schwierig bezeichnen, nur weil ich für viel Geld vernünftige Qualität (und damit meine ich auch Montagequalität) erwarte. Du siehst das anders; Dein Bier!


----------



## kastel67 (9. August 2006)

Haardt schrieb:
			
		

> Also eine gerissene Kette oder Platten, die mit meinen 2 mitgeführten Ersatzschläuchen nicht zu behebn sind, sind für mich definitiv Grund genug auszusteigen. Nach 2 Platten ist eh kein Blumentopf mehr zu gewinnen. Daher halte ich den Kettennieter und die Flicken für überflüssiges Werkzeug. Anders sähe das lediglich bei einem Mehretappen-Rennen aus.
> 
> Und nebenbei: wenn Leute, die davon ausgehen, dass die von ihnen gekaufte Ware in einwandfrei funktionstüchtigem Zustand ausgeliefert wird von Leuten wie Dir deswegen als "äähh schwierig" bezeichent werden, dann brauchst Du Dich nicht wundern, wenn Dir bald jeder nur noch Schrott andreht.
> Ich würde mich nicht als schwierig bezeichnen, nur weil ich für viel Geld vernünftige Qualität (und damit meine ich auch Montagequalität) erwarte. Du siehst das anders; Dein Bier!



Moin,

das "Schwierig" bezog sich nicht auf das berechtigte Bestehen auf eine einwandfreie Ware, sondern auf das sinnlose verbale Nachtreten mit dem Ziel seinen eigenen Standpunkt als den einzig richtigen Standpunkt zu manifestieren. Du kannst natürlich immer (und zu recht) auf 100% einwandfreie Technik bestehen und damit die Mitnahme von Werkzeug auf einen Marathon als Blödsinn bezeichen. Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass nichts auf der Welt immer zu 100% in Ordnung ist. Deswegen auch der Defekt. Wo Menschen arbeiten werden nunmal Fehler gemacht. Was nützt Dir die Tatsache das Du Recht hast wenn Du mit diesem Recht und einem defekten Rad doof im Wald stehst. Als schlauer Mensch nimmt man diese Erkenntnis hin und richtet sich auf die Folgen ein. Also "Werkzeug". Wenig, aber ausreichend. Den Kettennieter habe ich auch nur dabei um eine verklemmte oder gerissene Kette instandzusetzen und langsam weiterfahren zu können. Habe auch nach einer Aufgabe keinen Bock das Bike 25 km ins Ziel zu schieben, nur weil die Kette ab ist. Das Rennen ist nach so einer Aktion eh gelaufen. Wie ich schrieb habe ich nur zwei Reifenheber dabei, nicht das komplette Kit. Obwohl das Mehrgewicht von 7 Gramm für die Flicken sicherlich zur verkraften wäre.

Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir weiterhin gute Fahrt. Und vergiss nicht auf der Autobahn einem Geisterfahrer auszuweichen. Du bist zwar in dieser Situation zu 110% im Recht weil er Dir auf Deiner Spur entgegenkommt. Dieses Recht wird Dir aber auch in dieser Situation nicht viel weiterhelfen!!  

Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardt (9. August 2006)

kastel67 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> das "Schwierig" bezog sich nicht auf das berechtigte Bestehen auf eine einwandfreie Ware, sondern auf das sinnlose verbale Nachtreten mit dem Ziel seinen eigenen Standpunkt als den einzig richtigen Standpunkt zu manifestieren. Du kannst natürlich immer (und zu recht) auf 100% einwandfreie Technik bestehen und damit die Mitnahme von Werkzeug auf einen Marathon als Blödsinn bezeichen. Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass nichts auf der Welt immer zu 100% in Ordnung ist. Deswegen auch der Defekt. Wo Menschen arbeiten werden nunmal Fehler gemacht. Was nützt Dir die Tatsache das Du Recht hast wenn Du mit diesem Recht und einem defekten Rad doof im Wald stehst. Als schlauer Mensch nimmt man diese Erkenntnis hin und richtet sich auf die Folgen ein. Also "Werkzeug". Wenig, aber ausreichend. Den Kettennieter habe ich auch nur dabei um eine verklemmte oder gerissene Kette instandzusetzen und langsam weiterfahren zu können. Habe auch nach einer Aufgabe keinen Bock das Bike 25 km ins Ziel zu schieben, nur weil die Kette ab ist. Das Rennen ist nach so einer Aktion eh gelaufen. Wie ich schrieb habe ich nur zwei Reifenheber dabei, nicht das komplette Kit. Obwohl das Mehrgewicht von 7 Gramm für die Flicken sicherlich zur verkraften wäre.
> 
> ...



Gäääääähhhhhhhhhhhn


----------



## kastel67 (9. August 2006)

Haardt schrieb:
			
		

> Gäääääähhhhhhhhhhhn



Moin,

ich sagte ja "Schwierig"!! 

Gruß k67


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. August 2006)

kastel67 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich sagte ja "Schwierig"!!
> 
> Gruß k67



fast schon "äußerst schwierig" mit tendenz unbelehrbar...

von meinem job her kenn ich solche kundschaft...ich versuche auch oft (wider besseres wissen) mit diesen menschen weiter zu kommunizieren, aber oft ist das vergebliche liebesmüh... 

die fühlen sich bei jeder art der meinungsäußerung persönlich angegriffen (was psychologisch gewisse rückschlüsse zulässt...)

@k67: deiner argumentation stimme ich voll zu (wie wahrscheinlich 97% hier in diesem forum...) 

nur noch zum thema neustadt: letztes jahr hatte ich alles werkzeug dabei, nur den fehler gemacht mit scheibenbremse zu fahren...mit v-brake hätte ich eine chance gehabt das ziel zu erreichen - nobody is perfect

joe
ps: diese meinungsäußerung ist allgemein und nicht auf bestimmte personen bezogen gemeint,also nicht wieder angegriffen fühlen...


----------



## BaSiS (9. August 2006)

> nur noch zum thema neustadt: letztes jahr hatte ich alles werkzeug dabei, nur den fehler gemacht mit scheibenbremse zu fahren...mit v-brake hätte ich eine chance gehabt das ziel zu erreichen - nobody is perfect


auch mit Scheibe konnnte'ste ins Ziel kommen (fährt schliesslich schon mind. die Hälfte mit) 
aber dies Jahr hab' ich lieber mal ein Satz Bremsklötze mitgenommen


----------



## Haardt (9. August 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> fast schon "äußerst schwierig" mit tendenz unbelehrbar...
> 
> von meinem job her kenn ich solche kundschaft...ich versuche auch oft (wider besseres wissen) mit diesen menschen weiter zu kommunizieren, aber oft ist das vergebliche liebesmüh...
> 
> ...


   

Ihr checkts nicht, oder?
Ihr habt Probleme, die gar nicht Euer Problem sind.

ICH bin der Meinung, dass das Rad funktionstüchtig ausgeliefert werden muß.
ICH hab dementsprechend die Schraube nicht überprüft.
ICH bin der Meinung auf ein Rennen kein Werkzeug mitnehmen zu müssen.
ICH hab dementsprechend kein Werkzeug dabei gehabt.
ICH hatte den Defekt.
ICH hab dadurch Zeit verloren.
ICH nehme mir das Recht mich dementsprechend mal über den Hersteller etwas aufzuregen.

Was regt IHR Euch also so auf? Wo ist EUER Problem??? Kanns sein, dass Ihr auf der Suche nach Problemen seid, weil Euch langweilig ist und ihr deshalb hier einfach mal einen Forum-User dumm anmachen wollt?????


----------



## Levty (9. August 2006)

Haardt schrieb:
			
		

> Kanns sein, dass Ihr auf der Suche nach Problemen seid, weil Euch langweilig ist und ihr deshalb hier einfach mal einen Forum-User dumm anmachen wollt?????


Wilkommen bei mtb-news.de/forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (9. August 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wilkommen bei mtb-news.de/forum



Moin,

und ich Trot*** dachte ein Forum ist zum gemeinsamen Erfahrungsaustausch da   

Gruß k67


----------



## easymtbiker (9. August 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:
			
		

> auch mit Scheibe konnnte'ste ins Ziel kommen (fährt schliesslich schon mind. die Hälfte mit)
> aber dies Jahr hab' ich lieber mal ein Satz Bremsklötze mitgenommen


*lol* hatte heuer auch das erste mal überhaupt ersatzbeläge dabei, alles nur wegen dem "traumatischem" erlebnis von letztem jahr (aus bei km 40.....)


----------



## Haardt (9. August 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> *lol* hatte heuer auch das erste mal überhaupt ersatzbeläge dabei, alles nur wegen dem "traumatischem" erlebnis von letztem jahr (aus bei km 40.....)



Hoffentlich wie in der Formel 1: ANGEFAHRENE Bremsbelege (ok, in der F1 sind angefahrene Reifen)


----------



## BaSiS (10. August 2006)

> *lol* hatte heuer auch das erste mal überhaupt ersatzbeläge dabei, alles nur wegen dem "traumatischem" erlebnis von letztem jahr (aus bei km 40.....)


durchfahren wurde dann zu 'nem teuren Spass 
Scheiben sind da was richtig feines , ab der ersten Verpflegung Bremsen=nix, dann irgendwie Stahl auf Stahl (super Geräschkulisse) 
und 2.Runde , ja da drückt dann Sand durch die runtergeschliffenen Bremsaufnahmen in die Hydraulikleitung , der dann irgendwann bei verzweifelter Bremshebelbetätigung durch die Werkstatt spritzt

nee nee , da waren mir meine V-Bremsen dies' Jahr schon lieber , da haste auch 'ne reelle Chance die Klötze im Wald zu wechseln 
auch nicht-ANGEFAHRENENE
aber den 





> belege


 dafür habe ich daheim gelassen


----------



## Haardt (10. August 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:
			
		

> durchfahren wurde dann zu 'nem teuren Spass
> Scheiben sind da was richtig feines , ab der ersten Verpflegung Bremsen=nix, dann irgendwie Stahl auf Stahl (super Geräschkulisse)
> und 2.Runde , ja da drückt dann Sand durch die runtergeschliffenen Bremsaufnahmen in die Hydraulikleitung , der dann irgendwann bei verzweifelter Bremshebelbetätigung durch die Werkstatt spritzt
> 
> ...



Also für die Bremsen fand ichs dieses Jahr vollkommen unproblematisch (bin aber auch "nur" die Mittelstrecke gefahren). Die Belege sahen auch nach dem Rennen fast so aus wie vorher.
Schau Dir mal mein Benutzerbild an: so sahen meine Belege nach dem Gäsbock-Marathon 2005 aus. Und damit bin ich die Abfahrt vom Kaisergarten runtergedonnert. Hab mich aber auch etwas gewundert, warum das so schlecht verzögert...


----------



## kastel67 (10. August 2006)

Moin,

ich hatte keine Beläge dabei. Die Beläge lagen zuhause. Für die Beläge  habe ich aber noch die Belege  vom Kauf zuhause. Jetzt kapiert 

Gruß k67


----------



## BaSiS (10. August 2006)

> Moin,


... das gilt aber um die Uhrzeit auch nicht mehr

für Nachfragen :
http://services.canoo.com/services/GermanSpelling/Amtlich/index.html?MenuId=OfficialSpelling1
oder : Duden-online
http://www.duden.de/duden-suche/


----------



## easymtbiker (10. August 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:
			
		

> ... das gilt aber um die Uhrzeit auch nicht mehr


moin wird in südschweden als grusswort den ganzen tag über benutzt! siehe duden!?  

so, und jetzt den fred bitte umbenennen in :

DER ULTIMATIVE KLUGSCHEI$$ER- FRED!


----------



## Anti1 (14. August 2006)

kastel67 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich hatte keine Beläge dabei. Die Beläge lagen zuhause. Für die Beläge  habe ich aber noch die Belege  vom Kauf zuhause. Jetzt kapiert
> 
> Gruß k67




GEIL!


----------



## drivingghost (14. August 2006)

Anti1 schrieb:
			
		

> GEIL!


Extra für diesen Beitrag einen neuen account erstellt. Lasst doch mal gut sein und unterhaltet Euch wieder über den Marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

